# Can I just view posts since my last log in



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 27, 2005)

I am getting more comfortable with the new format, but I don't know how I can do what I did on the old board, access just the new posts since my last log in. I don't want to have to change my preferences to do this.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## debraxh (Jun 28, 2005)

Just click on New Posts which appears in the first shaded blue bar under the big TUG BBS heading.


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 28, 2005)

There's a spot in 'quick links' up top that says "mark forums read".
Once you do this, the next time you come on, and click on new posts, it will just show you what has been posted since you marked them already read.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you. It seems so obvious now you tell me.
Liz


----------



## bigrick (Jul 1, 2005)

I did this and saw there were 200 posts.  But after reading one thread on the first page I couldn't go to the next page.  I needed to log back on.  When I did that I lost the 200 posts.  All I have now are the 3 posts since I last logged on minutes ago.  How do I avoid timing out while reading a long post?


----------

